# Tyranids 'update'



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Wotcha,
I was in a GW store locally, where I heard one of the other customers talking about this. It seems that they had been to the Studio Open Day and, somehow, 'Nids was asked about; certainly, from the context of the conversation, how they aren't too bright on the TT. So, there was a comment from a Studio-chap that this would be addressed by some sort of 'update'.
How, when, where; I know not. All I know is what I heard, and this may be something or nothing. It could have been a Staffer saying what they would like to do, it could have been an over-eager player grasping at non-existent straws.
So, there you have it. On the say-so of someone I don't know, who wasn't really talking to me, the Studio has suggested a 'Nid revival. Make of this what you will, but don't ask me any questions 'cos I don't know nowt.k:

GFP


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice. Well at least there's some sort of talk about it, in one way or another.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Probably a WD update like the Daemons update sometime soon.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Probably a WD update like the Daemons update sometime soon.


Strangely enough that's what I was thinking too. There was a recent article on Faeit212 that mentioned this possibility of keeping codexes more up to date and alive with new stuff here and there rather than just the one update every other decade or so.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd be thrilled for that! My poor nids have been gathering dust for a looong time. And my tau... and my eldar....


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

someone else from the open day was saying that jervis and simon said that tau would get an update in white dwarf


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I cannot recall where I read it but something similar was said by another on the open day - it was that they would re-do the FAQ for nids at some point this year as they still didn't quite work. This may be what this guy was on about.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the problem with WD codex updates is that they leave people out in the cold, If you miss the magazine because your out of the loop or it sells out before you can buy a copy as has happened with the sisters, you are then in limbo, now if they were to compile a collection of the updates and or sell the PDF or make it free to download thats awesome, but a clear way to access the info outside of WD needs to be established.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

A couple of years ago when they released the blood angel WD codex. I bought it only to find later that day that the whole pdf was on the website :/ Doesn't look they still do that with WD codexs but they should.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Given how big Phil's 'nid army is, this doesn't surprise me at all. 

Combine that with the rumours of the Harpy finally being released in the next couple of months, there may be more at the same time.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Given how big Phil's 'nid army is, this doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> Combine that with the rumours of the Harpy finally being released in the next couple of months, there may be more at the same time.


So we could say Phil is....


A bit buggy.


*CUE CSI: MIAMI INTRO!*

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, when (an if) we ever get to the point of digital dexes for every army these updates will be a lot smopther. Just delete the old and download it again. Viola, updated codex.


----------

